# bridge/cliff gaffs



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tired of wraping your line around your gaff rope and possibly losing fish? catching the pilons? stepping on the giant hooks?

get a bridge gaff! I've been looking for one for a few years and finally there is a seller on ebay. just got mine in the mail Tuesday.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

When I was just a little pier mouse, I fished with an old asian guy who had one. It was very slick. He is the only guy I have seen with one.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I had one back in the 80's that I made after seeing one in a magazine. I used a 4" PVC coupling, 4 "S" hooks, and 4 12/0 shark hooks. It worked like a charm on bull reds from the Destin bridge.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not a pier guy so someone explain to me how this thing works. It looks like the hooks should be turned outward rather than inward????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would imagine that you drop it on top of the fish and just lift.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmmm...you may be right. The hooks must pivot then? Will see if I can find this thing on eBay


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*pier hook*

Found the contraption on eBay.


http://tinyurl.com/nkfhrxg


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

the ring has a slit in it and you run it straight down your line to the fish. the hooks pivot to go over the fishes head then close on it and you pull it up.


----------

